# Halelujah my girl finally did a proper fuss! and my heeler took on a Attack!



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

my 6 1/2 month old GSD female, Gracie finally accomplished a Fuss! proper position and all! This has been an up hill battle for her because she would get it that she need to move to be next to me but would get so distracted once moving. But today during training, I had her in the Here position ( right in front of me) told her to Fuss and she went into a perfect, straight Fuss! YAY! 
And my Blue Heeler who I am hopefully going to go ScH1 within the next year with, took on a frontal attack, stick, and even knocked our trainer down during some regular bite work  

Love ScH and the great changes it has made in my dogs! Just wanted to share


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

YEAH!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, sounds like a GREAT training day!!! Love that you are doing SchH with your Blue Heeler! I think six months is about the age that most puppies "get" the foos, after early imprinting and luring leading up to that point. So in my book she is right on track - Congrats!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

newlifecowgirl said:


> my 6 1/2 month old GSD female, Gracie finally accomplished a Fuss! proper position and all! This has been an up hill battle for her because she would get it that she need to move to be next to me but would get so distracted once moving. But today during training, I had her in the Here position ( right in front of me) told her to Fuss and she went into a perfect, straight Fuss! YAY!
> *And my Blue Heeler who I am hopefully going to go ScH1 within the next year with, took on a frontal attack, stick, and even knocked our trainer down during some regular bite work*
> 
> Love ScH and the great changes it has made in my dogs! Just wanted to share


 
Those heelers are little bada$$es aren't they.


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you! It was very good day for us  sun was shining too so it made it a lot better!
Before she just kind of gave me this blank stare like What? now she's getting it  Now we just have to get her to stop talking back whenever I ask for a Sit or Platz when she doesn't want to LOL.
Our trainer didn't really know what to think when I wanted to start doing ScH with the heeler. But that dog has got so much drive, intensity and grit that now the trainer just loves him.
@ RazinKain Yup they are BadA**! This is one dog not afraid to bite, no fear, and a full heavy bite every time. I have a feeling I am going to get laughed at though when we go to get our ScH1 because no one titles heelers around here.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Isn't it great when you have days like that?!

Congrats to both of you on your hard work!



Castlemaid said:


> Wow, sounds like a GREAT training day!!! Love that you are doing SchH with your Blue Heeler!* I think six months is about the age that most puppies "get" the foos*, after early imprinting and luring leading up to that point. So in my book she is right on track - Congrats!


Ummm... Stark is a little slow (and so am I) at 22 months he is finally fussing properly.....lol...


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Isn't it great when you have days like that?!
> 
> Congrats to both of you on your hard work!
> 
> ...



Thank you! Love days like this!
lol  I work with my girl EVERY SINGLE DAY, even when I don't want to, and she doesn't want to. Sometimes even 2x a day. We still got a long way to go till we are doing it properly but the recognition of the command is there!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Recognizes these dogs and owner and has a big grin on my face 

Not only is your little Blue Heeler a bada$$, but he gives lovely wittle ki$$es too


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

newlifecowgirl said:


> Thank you! Love days like this!
> lol  I work with my girl EVERY SINGLE DAY, even when I don't want to, and she doesn't want to. Sometimes even 2x a day. We still got a long way to go till we are doing it properly but the recognition of the command is there!


Do you have any video of your girl working? I would LOVE to see it!

Psst.. we work every day too... Stark is just.. umm.. "special"... lol.lol.lol.lol.


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Zisso said:


> Recognizes these dogs and owner and has a big grin on my face
> 
> Not only is your little Blue Heeler a bada$$, but he gives lovely wittle ki$$es
> 
> too


LOL! I now recognize this owner as well ...didn't know you were on here!


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Do you have any video of your girl working? I would LOVE to see it!
> 
> Psst.. we work every day too... Stark is just.. umm.. "special"... lol.lol.lol.lol.


No  wish I did have some videos but don't own a video camera yet, I think I am going to invest in one to get some video of both of them working. 
LOL they are all "special" in certain ways


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Okay, I know Zisso has a camera.... PICTURES then at least next time!!!

HAHAHA..


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, I will take photos of Gracie and Radar doing their tracks  Until then, I am uploading photos of yesterday's training. Don't have any of the little man and baby girl Gracie doing protection but promise to get those too.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Gracie








Radar









These are my friends dogs...the heeler with a tude  and sweet little Gracie


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

awww thank you Zisso!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Zisso! 

Gorgeous pups! 

I find it soooo interesting and cool that you are training your Heeler too! 

How is he tracking?


----------



## newlifecowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks Zisso!
> 
> Gorgeous pups!
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
He is starting to pick up tracking very well, little bit rough at first because he is 5 and I have never tried tracking him before. But this last weekend he had a nice long track, and followed it very well ( even when I lost it LOL)


----------

